# bust the level Total Elclipse



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

New scope with a new level What do you think about it .


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have played with it on a bow...and at Nationals. The guy that makes it is a heck of a guy...had breakfast with him at Nationals one morning 

As for the sight....not a fan at all. Some like it...I didn't at all. I never have to really stare my bubble down to worry about it. 

I have a friend that shoots it for FITA and indoors and he likes it a lot....if he didn't shoot such a high peep he wouldn't get scope/arrow clearance because the scope is rather large. 

I think that the size is great for 3D but way to big for FITA and field for most people. 

It seems rather gimmicky for my taste....I think most would be better served sticking with a tried and true bubble


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm now intrigued...would like to see this contraption...anyone got a website?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I'm now intrigued...would like to see this contraption...anyone got a website?


Google is your friend
http://totaleclipsescopes.com/

But where's the level????


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Google is your friend
> http://totaleclipsescopes.com/
> 
> But where's the level????


Just guessing based on the pic, but it looks like the scope housing is free to swing left to right and the orange ring is fixed (or vice versa). So, if you're not level then the scope and the ring won't line up. Line them up and you should be good to go.

Interesting concept.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPE said:


> Just guessing based on the pic, but it looks like the scope housing is free to swing left to right and the orange ring is fixed (or vice versa). So, if you're not level then the scope and the ring won't line up. Line them up and you should be good to go.
> 
> Interesting concept.


Yea, I kinda figured that after taking another look. 

Wonder what a good cross wind would do to you?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Didn't have time to search the results...put in total eclipse archery and got everything but their website...

Looks like an OK idea...if only the housing were smaller, I might give one a try, but a 42mm lens and the housing to fit it is way to big for me...

looks like the forward tring just hangs and will show any out of level/alignment conditions pretty easily...


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*ring*



JPE said:


> Just guessing based on the pic, but it looks like the scope housing is free to swing left to right and the orange ring is fixed (or vice versa). So, if you're not level then the scope and the ring won't line up. Line them up and you should be good to go.
> 
> Interesting concept.


only the ring moves. if you cant the bow side to side, you will see the orange or green ring telling you the bow is not level. the quality is bar none as far as materials go, and every piece is made local. Andy has done a great job making the scope.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

thunderhead said:


> only the ring moves. if you cant the bow side to side, you will see the orange or green ring telling you the bow is not level. the quality is bar none as far as materials go, and every piece is made local. Andy has done a great job making the scope.


Field and Fita shooting, default size is 1 3/8 inch lens and smaller. 
for example I like the true spot 1 3/8 size lens with a 1/4 inch grind 6 power center. don't like levels and bubbles would like to try this idea but it's too big.
So if ya want any sales here your going to have to make it smaller.. 

Call it the Goldie locks sight not too big, not too small, but just right.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wonder what a good cross wind would do to you?


I guess since it's just the ring moving then maybe it wouldn't catch much wind. It is intriguing. I give it high marks for ingenuity. 

My first thought was that it would be distracting watching the ring instead of the target, but I imagine you'd get used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, I kinda figured that after taking another look.
> 
> Wonder what a good cross wind would do to you?


A wind does nothing to it if you have it adjusted correctly. The screw/bolt that it is secured with is adjustable so that you can make it as tight or loose as it needs to be. 

The person that I know with one only shoots FITA and indoors for the most part. When I messed with his scope at a FITA the wind was blowing a lot harder that day shooting 90 and 70 meters then it was when the wind kicked up on the Hill on Sat afternoon when it was howling. There was a guy on my bale that at 70m if he was holding in the 10 when his shot broke his 3-28 would land around the 1-3 ring...and that was just from the breeze not a gust


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*suggestions*



Bees said:


> Field and Fita shooting, default size is 1 3/8 inch lens and smaller.
> for example I like the true spot 1 3/8 size lens with a 1/4 inch grind 6 power center. don't like levels and bubbles would like to try this idea but it's too big.
> So if ya want any sales here your going to have to make it smaller..
> 
> Call it the Goldie locks sight not too big, not too small, but just right.


believe me, Andy is open to all suggestions and or questions when it comes to his scope. dont be surprised if he makes one smaller.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

thunderhead said:


> believe me, Andy is open to all suggestions and or questions when it comes to his scope. dont be surprised if he makes one smaller.


Good cause I'm going to 38 pounds on my next FITA bow so it's going to have to be a small scope to get the distance. was there some physical reason it's the size it is?? Would a small one work as well as the larger one?


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*scope*



Bees said:


> Good cause I'm going to 38 pounds on my next FITA bow so it's going to have to be a small scope to get the distance. was there some physical reason it's the size it is?? Would a small one work as well as the larger one?


a small scope would work the same way, the only thing that would change is the diameter. no physical reason on the size. most scopes are that size. it would not be easy to make all the different size scopes, coming out of the gate on a new business.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> Good cause I'm going to 38 pounds on my next FITA bow so it's going to have to be a small scope to get the distance. was there some physical reason it's the size it is?? Would a small one work as well as the larger one?


Good lord Bees.....what are you doing? Do you need us to draw the bow for you and hand it to you so you can shoot some lbs?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good lord Bees.....what are you doing? Do you need us to draw the bow for you and hand it to you so you can shoot some lbs?


Nope but ya can walk down there and score and pull the arrows and bring em back to me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> Nope but ya can walk down there and score and pull the arrows and bring em back to me.


all 3s....


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> all 3s....


You could write down what ever ya want. But I know I can shoot better than all 3's at any FITA Distance. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Gonna give this sight a run during indoors....


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't see a Price on the website. Wonder How much$$$...


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*price*



Bees said:


> I don't see a Price on the website. Wonder How much$$$...


Andy should be on sometime today... he will fill you guys in.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Very interested!*

I have seen this scope at B&B in Manassas. The machine work was top notch, very high quality! Not sure about the lense? What lense's are offered? Glass, or plastic, what coatings? I like the floating ring idea! But I would also like a smaller one! I like the small Tru-Spot, or Bite-Site Top Gun size. I am currently using a Tru-Spot, but hate the level in it! Its to small, anything but optimal lighting, and I cannot see the level! So the floating ring would be better! Should just line up, and shoot, rather than have to bounce my eye from the level, to the X!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Very interested!*

I have seen this scope at B&B in Manassas. The machine work was top notch, very high quality! Not sure about the lense? What lense's are offered? Glass, or plastic, what coatings? I like the floating ring idea! But I would also like a smaller one! I like the small Tru-Spot, or Bite-Site Top Gun size. I am currently using a Tru-Spot, but hate the level in it! Its to small, anything but optimal lighting, and I cannot see the level! So the floating ring would be better! Should just line up, and shoot, rather than have to bounce my eye from the level, to the X!


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Interesting*

I wonder how it works on extreme up and down shots.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I looked at the scope at Nationals and also liked the Idea....My one complaint was also the size....I also mentioned that If he just manufactured the Rings and a mounting kit that could be mounted on your own scope he would sell a ton of them...I also shoot a true spot scope and the level is extreamly hard to see so if there was a mounting kit in 1 3/8 ths Id be the first to buy one for my outdoor setup..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

For us 3rd axis "freaks" :wink:, is this ring going to have any movement if the bow is at 90 degrees. Now before you jump on me, I usually set my 3rd axis as about 45 degrees, but I do know some that us a full 90 degrees.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> For us 3rd axis "freaks" :wink:, is this ring going to have any movement if the bow is at 90 degrees. Now before you jump on me, I usually set my 3rd axis as about 45 degrees, but I do know some that us a full 90 degrees.


It works just as well as a bubble in the jig.... It can also be jacked to one side or the other for guys who prefer to set the bubble to their Natural cant... Very well though out scope... I actually talked with Andy last night and he wants to keep hearing good suggestions to incorporate into his next run of scopes....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> *It works just as well as a bubble in the jig*.... It can also be jacked to one side or the other for guys who prefer to set the bubble to their Natural cant... Very well though out scope... I actually talked with Andy last night and he wants to keep hearing good suggestions to incorporate into his next run of scopes....


How about when it's mounted on the bow and not on the jig? I'm not being critical, in fact, like others have said this looks very intriguing. 

Wonder if he needs any (more) "beta testers"? :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lee your over thinking everything again :doh:

It replaces a bubble....therefore it is made and designed to do what a bubble does :wink: 

Why would it work different mounted on a jig vs a bow? I NEVER level my sight on a bow. Always use a jig....and have ZERO issues once I put it on the bow. 

This isn't computer programming....don't over think things :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Lee your over thinking everything again :doh:
> 
> It replaces a bubble....therefore it is made and designed to do what a bubble does :wink:
> 
> ...


. :tongue1: :bartstush:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I gotta X Jammer 27 for that hole so ya better watch it 

But don't get made cuz YOUR trying to turn 2+2 into a calculus problem :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I gotta X Jammer 27 for that hole so ya better watch it
> 
> But don't get made cuz YOUR trying to turn 2+2 into a calculus problem :doh:


Well while I was at it, I converted a common archery term to binary - can you read it? 


0111100101101111011101010010000001110011011101010110001101101011

BWT: If a space shows up in the binary, be sure to remove it. But remember only 10 people can read binary


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> How about when it's mounted on the bow and not on the jig? I'm not being critical, in fact, like others have said this looks very intriguing.
> 
> Wonder if he needs any (more) "beta testers"? :wink:


My jig hlods the bow and all just assumed thats what most had as well because it makes no sense to level your sight when its not on your bow...


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*?*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Well while I was at it, I converted a common archery term to binary - can you read it?
> 
> 
> 0111100101101111011101010010000001110011011101010110001101101011
> ...


didnt you mean.
1000111010110001110101


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> My jig hlods the bow and all just assumed thats what most had as well because it makes no sense to level your sight when its not on your bow...


My jig will as well....but I get the same results having it on the bow. And doing it and having just the sight on the jig. So I just stick the sight on the jig. 

They both work if you have a good jig. If your shooting out one way or the other on a steep angle it isn't because you leveled your sight in a jig instead of the bow and sight :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Just got an e-mail back from Andy. He is working on a smaller housing, suggested they might be ready before indoor...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

thunderhead said:


> didnt you mean.
> 1000111010110001110101


Does not compute (#¬u) :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> My jig hlods the bow and all just assumed thats what most had as well because it makes no sense to level your sight when its not on your bow...


That's always been my train of thought, but there are some that set their sights off the bow.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey guys, I am Andy Willman. I am the inventor and mfg of the TOTAL ECLIPSE. I know you all have questions and concerns about this revolutionary scope! I will answer any question I can for you all.

First off, YES, I am currently in development of a smaller version.

The one you see now, is my first time ever making a scope, so I chose a size that would be best suited to most everyone. Its currently 1.50" Field of View. Perfect for 3D guys. Now comes the time to tailor it to a new size. Please let me know what you want to see, as I am taking in suggestions.

Being an engineer, I have designed it to work Up Hill, Down Hill, Side Hill, in the wind and In the rain. The concept is so relaxing to the eye. No more bubble glare, or distracting bubble dance. Once the ring is hidden, you are level. Its really that simple. *Out of sight, out of mind!*

Yes, the 3rd axis works the same as a bubble, too!

The Retail is $225 - that includes our standard CR39 Poly lens with AR coating and comes Optically centered with your choice of Power. Custom lenses are available upon request.

Future size prices will vary.

Keep in mind, there are only 50 in this limited production run. They are beautifully serialized and laser engraved.

Here is a quick pic of the current scopes!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, since you asked, I'd like a 29mm "housing" that would accept my Black Eagle lens. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh, and PLEASE design these to be ambidextrous.

Can we assume these will use a 10x32 scope rod?


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, and PLEASE design these to be ambidextrous.
> 
> Can we assume these will use a 10x32 scope rod?


These currently are Ambi, and 10-32. Future ones will aswell, best I can predict.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'd like iot to fit my tru-spot scope lense (I think its 1 1/4 or 1 3/8)


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*One great scope*

Well I am the person that the Hornet got to shoot my scope at one of the local Fita shoot we all attend. As the Hornet stated that he did not care for it but, well I love it because I us it for all kind of shooting. Andy made shooting easy with this scope and I would like to say thanks. He is now in the planing of making a smaller scope and trust me I will be the first in line. Well as for shooting with the scope My scores have went up on an average of 30 points on a Fita round and waiting to see what is going to happen in doors.Hope you all the best and hope you get a chance to shoot one of the best scopes out there soon, also Andy keep up the good work Rex


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Rex, glad you're enjoying your scope!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

This is the best thing new at the Nationals this year i have to give it a try.


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

*Bust the level*

I got to see it at the Nationals as well and can't wait to shoot one.

Hope to someday see them as "add-on's" to existing scopes like CR's.

Thanks,

Al


----------

